# This will be a dumb question



## Bujingodai (Dec 4, 2002)

I am not familiar with the Philipino arts. I enjoy casual usage of the sticks.

But I would like to know the difference between Arnis de tranka, Arnis de mano, Escrima and Kali.

Sorry if I screwed up the spelling of anything


----------



## arnisador (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bujingodai _
> 
> *But I would like to know the difference between Arnis de tranka, Arnis de mano, Escrima and Kali. *



Tranka refers to locks, and mano means hand. Arnis de mano is typically taken to be synonomous with arnis; arnis de tranka is a term only used by Jeff Delaney, to the best of my knowledge.

For the most part the choice of arnis, escrima, or kali depends on choice and tradition, and doesn't really reflect anything particular about the art. See also this thread.


----------



## dearnis.com (Dec 5, 2002)

I almost said there are no dumb questions, but those do arise from time to time.....:rofl: 
yours certainly was not dumb though.
Vocabulary issues in FMA often call for assistance,
Chad


----------

